# Куда вы ставите софт не из portage ?

## [clu]

какова логика выбора пути ?

----------

## viy

Вообще-то /opt для больших софтин. Да и для не очень тоже.

Иногда /usr/local.

Но я предпочитаю самому написать ebuild и положить его в /usr/local/portage,

а в систему он сам встанет нормально.

----------

## ManJak

/usr/local

/opt

----------

## lefsha

А какая фиг разница куда его ставить???????

Это по моему от нечего делать.

И /opt полный идиотизм.

Кто мне может объяснить какая разница где лежат

файлы?

Если все программы лежать в /usr/bin

так и пусть лежат.

тот же самый ./local от лукавого.

я его убил отправив линк на .

Ровно тоже самое сделали Gentoo- шники

убрав X11R6

который нафиг никому не нужен.

Есть очень простой принцип - чем проще тем лучше.

А городить сложности надо иметь очень

хорошие аргументы.

В данном случае их нет.

----------

## lefsha

Кстати какой идиот ставит софт в /var ?????

Слава богу ни одного не нашлось...

Тогда что было в голове у товарища который предложил

этот вариант??

Почему не добавить

/bin

/boot

/lib

итд итп...

это ведь тоже папки и туда тоже можно что-то поставить...

P.S. Сорри злой я чего-то...  :Smile: )

----------

## [clu]

hi !  :Very Happy: 

я видел пресонажей которые указывали префикс "/var"  :Smile: 

разница - политика администрирования (контроль системы, чёткое понимание происходящих процессов).

2к бинарников в /bin не добавит системе структурированости.

p.s. "директории"  :Wink: )

----------

## ba

тоже по возможности пишу ебилды... а так в /usr/local/

----------

## Swappp

Я по возможности в /home/*/local/, все равно в основном root'у этот софт не нужен, а рабочая учетная запись одна.

----------

## lefsha

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> Я по возможности в /home/*/local/, все равно в основном root'у этот софт не нужен, а рабочая учетная запись одна.

 

Гениально. И теперь пользователи которым нужен один и тот же оффис

имеют каждый свою копию...

Я конечно понимаю не администратор для пользователя,

а наоборот. Но вот таких самонадеянных за

расходование бессмысленно места на диске просто бы выгонял с работы.

Если же сэр так извращается на домашней машиной, то

это особо тяжелый случай. И он каждый раз решает проблему

где заканчивается пользовательский софт и начинается непользовательский.

Если же все пользовательский, то достаточно переименовать

папку в /usr и на этом успокоится...

Хотя конечно до чего разнообразен мир...

----------

## Swappp

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Swappp wrote:*   Я по возможности в /home/*/local/, все равно в основном root'у этот софт не нужен, а рабочая учетная запись одна. 
> 
> Гениально. И теперь пользователи которым нужен один и тот же оффис
> 
> имеют каждый свою копию...
> ...

 

Я же написал, что единственный пользователь. При этом лишний раз не надо заходить под root'ом. Причем софт, которого нет в portage в основном с граф. инсталляторм (то, что помню: zend studio и oxygen, причем реально их почти не использовал, поставил больше просто посмотреть.), либо какая-нибудь мелочь на один раз (опять же последнее было applyppf3, мне надо было наложить ppf патч, у меня такая необходимость возникает в лучшем случае раз в два года, смысл это ставить в /usr/bin? Распаковал в куда-нибудь в /home, скомпилил, поюзал и удалил.), я просто не вижу смысла засорять ей другие каталоги, только если /usr/local, но тогда опять же придеться делать установку из под root'а, т.е. лишнии действия и некоторая опасность что то испортить. От обычного пользователя точно не испортит систему.

Если бы надо было поставить всем пользователям и для постоянного использования, естественно написал бы ebuild (темболее, если речь о работе, то наверное этот софт требовался бы не на одной машине).

----------

## YD

Я стороннего софта, особенно на сервере стараюсь избегать, дабы где-то он непересёкся со стандартными пакетами из portage. Но если ставить, то конечно лучше в /usr/local, удалить будет легче в случае чего. Ну а есть специфические пакеты, которые вообще в vserver или в chroot пихаешь (:

----------

## cha-chaynik

На десктопе/лаптопе я ставлю сторонний софт в /opt. К такому софту я отношусь с некоторым "подозрением" и не прилинкую его. Соответственно, один раз включив каталог /opt в список каталогов, которые не нужно прилинковать, больше не нужно лазить в prelink.conf

На серверах сторонний софт отсутствует.

----------

## C2H5OH

Софт не из portage в Gentoo обычно ставлю через Portage Overlay.

Подругому ставить както не по себе  :Smile: 

----------

## |Bot|

еще есть такое место как /usr/src/ =)) оналогия  :Smile:  но можно и туда пихать  :Smile: 

я вот тоже не пойму смысла этого топика.. куда хочеш туда и пихай  :Smile: 

кому как удобно ... ктото привык в /opt 

пусть там и ставит ) 

в общем предлогаю больше не флудить тут  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

А при тут src вообще? Даже в былые годы его использовали только для сорса и компиляции соответсвенно.

По мне так /opt - для бинарных пакетов и ненативных Linux'овых. Надо FSH почитать.

----------

## |Bot|

 *YD wrote:*   

> А при тут src вообще? Даже в былые годы его использовали только для сорса и компиляции соответсвенно.
> 
> По мне так /opt - для бинарных пакетов и ненативных Linux'овых. Надо FSH почитать.

 

я это к тому , что каждый дрочит так как хочет  :Smile: 

и личное дело каждого куда пихать софт... хоть в /root блин  :Smile: 

лишбы тебе было удобно и оно работало  :Smile: 

так что тема заведомо гнилая, 

похожая на спор какой дистр лучше %)

----------

## Apexman

 *Quote:*   

> тот же самый ./local от лукавого. 

 

AFAIK /usr/local существует практически везде, и задуман как раз для софта, не входящего в дистрибутив (гипететический, речь не только о сабжевом), устанавливаемого конкретно взятым админом на конкретно взятой машине из /usr/local/src  :Wink: 

----------

## [clu]

ppl, каждый конечно делает как хочет - у нас демократия  :Smile:  но есть стандатры.я вот не в курсе что и как. сейчас пришёл к выводу - делать через овеерлей в /usr/local/.

может пригодится -> http://linux.icf.bofh.ru/standard/0/

----------

## viy

Вот официальный сайт: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/

----------

